# 2 gorgeous Degus for adoption



## s1dawson (Aug 2, 2012)

They've now gone.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

You dont say where abouts you are.


----------



## s1dawson (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry guys - they've now gone to a good home.


----------

